

Ruby.PHP: Ruby to PHP Compiler (thesis etc) - rbxbx
http://www.ruby-php.org/

======
mikeytown2
One of the authors conclusions (see section 7 of the PDF) about PHP threading
is 1/2 wrong. There is the PCNTL extension. And I actually wrote some code for
a project of mine that does batch processing using multiple processes; my code
works with vanilla PHP, unlike the PCNTL extension.

~~~
dmajda
The PCNTL extension is about process control, not threading. I don't see how
it could help to solve the limitations mentioned in the section 7.1 of the
thesis.

~~~
mikeytown2
A new process can be considered very crude threading. I use the database to
send messages between the different processes.

------
dryicerx
And then do PHP.JS. <http://phpjs.org/>

What have I done?

~~~
lucraft
Is that page a joke?

"By including the PHP.JS library in your own projects, you can use your
favorite PHP functions client-side."

and:

"Using PHP.JS may speed up development for PHP developers who are increasingly
confronted with client-side technology."

I hate being confronted with client-side technology.

~~~
scotty79
Actually this page is brilliant. I have not included php.js in my projects but
used this page many times to find out how to do in JavaScript things that are
easy in PHP but in js ... they are not easy at all.

------
beilabs
I saw his original presentation in Prague - Euruko 2008. Nice to see that he
completed the project. Congrats dude, it's a huge project to take on. Will you
be pushing the code on github?

~~~
dmajda
Thanks :-)

The source code is available on my website:
[http://www.majda.cz/download/translating-ruby-to-php-
cd.tar....](http://www.majda.cz/download/translating-ruby-to-php-cd.tar.gz). I
didn't push it on GitHub because I didn't indend to develop the compiler
further after finishing the thesis.

The code is BSD-licensed however, so if anyone wants to hack on it, he is free
to go :-)

~~~
rbxbx
Thanks for hopping into the thread. Very interesting project you have/had here
sir. :)

------
catch23
why? Are there lots of PHP developers that want ruby libraries?

~~~
dmajda
I begun to work on the master thesis when there was no mod_rails, Rails
hostings were less common and they were more expensive than PHP hostings. So
the other commenters in this thread are right about the "deployability"
reason.

When the work was being finished, I aleready saw that the real-world
usefulness of the compiler is minimal. This is why I didn't develop the
compiler further after finishing the thesis.

~~~
mosburger
Can you make a Java -> PHP compiler next? I'm obviously joking, but finding
reliable, inexpensive Java hosting is nearly impossible.

